# 2019 Warrior Games



## Gunz (Sep 7, 2018)

Will be in the Tampa AO. This is an amazing event. I will be spectating.

https://www.socom.mil/pages/USSOCOM-announces-the-2019-DoD-Warrior-Games.aspx


----------

